# Sub for Snowboard pants



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

uhh, never tried this and wouldn't be caught dead in it, but what about some rain slickers, rubber pants or the equivalent with serious layers underneath?

I could of sold you my old board pants for really cheap if could of asked a while back. They've been sitting on a shelf for 5 years. too big for me. 

I hope you have really thick skin.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I'd probably knock door to door where ever you live until I found a pair. If you don't wear some type of water proof pants you are going to be miserable. Your friends friends don't have even one spare pair of pants you could borrow? Whatever you do don't wear jeans. And yes I'd agree that your next best bet would be some rain gear and some thick layering.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

What size are they? I may want to buy them from you for next season. The thing is that I can't even find any rain pants. It's frustrating. But I'm going to keep looking till sunday morning. Oh yeah, no jeans. That sucks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Rookie82 said:


> What size are they? I may want to buy them from you for next season. The thing is that I can't even find any rain pants. It's frustrating. But I'm going to keep looking till sunday morning. Oh yeah, no jeans. That sucks.


I'll look when i get home, but i know they are bigger than 33 waist, which is what i wear now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks man


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Check your local thrift store. Here in Colorado there are always tons of snowpants and jackets. Some might be from the 70's ( and if they are you get bonus steeze points btw...) but they are generally cheap and work fine.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

hey, my parents and their friends go to cannan valley every year. its supposed to be real chill and the slopes are always pretty empty. have fun.

good luck finding some pants man. i got a very nice pair for dirt cheap at a local overstock store, check one of those (they were brand name and everything). marshalls, tj maxx, burlington coat factory, and there are lots more, they just differ wherever you live.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

i got your solution:
step 1: Get hefty black garbage bag, proceed to cut holes in the bottom. 
step 2: Insert legs through these holes, and tie using the handy drawstring.
Step 3: throw on a few layers of cloths. 

voila you will be dry! at least your layer under the garbage bag. 

Ps just dont let that darn yellow string stick out. wont pick up any cute snowbunnies like that, thats for sure


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> I'd probably knock door to door where ever you live until I found a pair. If you don't wear some type of water proof pants you are going to be miserable. Your friends friends don't have even one spare pair of pants you could borrow? Whatever you do don't wear jeans. And yes I'd agree that your next best bet would be some rain gear and some thick layering.


on average i see atleast 15-20 of those jean wearing skiing fools :cheeky4: must be those migrants from further south and west :laugh:


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Hmm, most of the time here in CO when you see a dude wearing jeans he's from fucking Texas haha.


Rookie you should have posted this a week ago, I have a pair of pants I would have sent you for free if you just paid the shipping charges. They aren't anything special but they aren't jeans or rain gear and they don't have any holes in them. What are you going to do about that username when you aren't a rookie anymore


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

Those rain pants would likely work allright with some layers underneath. 

On the jeans note...

My last trip to Jay peak (Mid December, very heavy snow falling, like 10 degrees, and very windy) my buddy got his snow pants stolen in the lodge apparently. He also proceeded to break his goggles beyond repair and loose his hat after a very high speed fall. So, being broke and hardcore, he skiied in jeans, sunglasses, and no hat. Pretty amazing looking really. If he'd only had a coors light in his hand, it wouldve been straight out of there old adds. To this day, "tap the rockies" is an inside joke with us all. Some great video came out of it with him pulling a 3 off a cliff and the raybans flying off his face midway through the rotation.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

my new sessions achilles (medium) pants on ebay. lol... that's the last one i'll mention.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

wear something waterproof! and avoid denim ... because all you hear is giggles if you wear them. 

good luck on your search!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

I did end up finding some snowboard pants at burlington coat factory for $40. Which isn't that bad considering I plan on snowboarding more often next winter. I had a lot of fun. I didn't do too bad for my first time. I caught on a lot better than most of my friends when they first started. I did fall alot, but I kept pushing. I still have a little fear of speed and falling even though thats all I ended up doing anyways. It turns out I favor the toe side, which is weird cause I heard that most people prefer heel side. Anyways, I had a lot of fun and I'm looking forward to the next time I go boarding.


----------

